# how to remove hubcaps from 2000 vw jetta



## dark00jetta (Jun 30, 2006)

*how to remove hubcaps from 2000 vw jetta?*

?Hey guys, this is probably a stupid question, but how the hell do you get the hubcaps off of a 2000 jetta? I can't see a tab or anything anywhere. I picked up a set of rims and I want to put them on but I can't get the hubcap off. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


_Modified by dark00jetta at 3:42 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## dark00jetta (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: how to remove hubcaps from 2000 vw jetta? (dark00jetta)*

Nevermind, I'm an idiot. You just have to pull them off.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: how to remove hubcaps from 2000 vw jetta? (dark00jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dark00jetta* »_Nevermind, I'm an idiot. You just have to pull them off.









There are also instructions in the owner's manual.


----------



## dark00jetta (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: how to remove hubcaps from 2000 vw jetta? (tjl)*

I don't have the manual. I have to pick up a new one.


----------

